# unconventional crush



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. so we KNOW Leslie has a thing for Hugh Jackman -- not really unconventional. But robin's got a thing for the Newsweek guy: not your average stud. So, who is it that YOU have a crush on that would make many people would say, "What??!!" (No one on People's sexiest list allowed.)

I think Patrick Stewart is sexy. Also like Scott Bakula -- better as Sam Becket than as Jonathan Archer (_Enterprise_).

And I admit I watch "Burn Notice" at least partly for Jeffrey Donovan.

Oh, and Richard Dean Anderson. . . .

Go.

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If I said Debra Winger would anybody get it?


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Jeff:
Do you dream of walking in in a white uniform and sweeping her off her feet? (see - some of us get it).

For me,  Dean Caine (when he was Clark Kent)

And of course, there is always Sean Connery - he got sexier as he got older.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> And of course, there is always Sean Connery - he got sexier as he got older.


On behalf of older men everywhere, thank you.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Paul Newman.

One person on this forum must have a "crush" on me.  That person uses my name  often and pays close attention to everything that I say including my siggy.  I am not, nor could ever be, personally offended by anything anyone says here.  What one says is about that person and that person only.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> That person uses my name often and pays close attention to everything that I say including my siggy.


Although I often don't like what some people say I have, and will again, put my life on the line to defend their right to say it. Don't change anything.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The original crush, and still the best.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Woo Hoo Hoo and thanks!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I had a thing for Gerald Way in high school. (most of you guys probably don't who he is). I okay I still have a thing for him now that his hair is black agian. I still can't believe that his actual hair color is red


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The original crush, and still the best.


I'd pay to see Redford read the phone book......

The there are Pierce Brosnan and Tom Selleck for those days I like dark haired men.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I have a thing for David Bowie... even though he is older there is something about him that makes me swoon.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It took me awhile to find a picture, but I also had a crush on Jared Leto in high school. He's an musican/singer/actor. He's acted in Fight Club, Alexander, Girl, Interupted, and Panic Room. He really looked good in his music video "From Yesterday" where he takes off his shirt and you get to see his awesome six pack. nowadays he sports longer hair and a shaggy look, which I am not fond of, but as I love looking at his older pics.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Vin Diesel, Matthew McConaughey and Colin Farrell.   Among others...lol.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh crushes are very odd with me. I tend to get crushes on _characters_ rather than people.









Oh Alan Rickman might be a great deal older than me (he's my grandmother's age o_o), but there's something about that voice! And I have a thing for long hair, so the Snape wig makes it all the better. In the first movie, the speech about "silly incantations" was enough to make me a fan.









Now I'm a fan of Johnny Depp to begin with, but Jack Sparrow? I didn't even know I had a thing for pirates before this movie.


Last but not least of course is Kyo, the vocalist of Dir en grey. My favorite band since about 6 years now. He's changed dramatically since the band started back in '97 but he's still adorable, grumpy, and has an utter lack of fashion sense.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I love japanese fashion. Its so bold at time, but that is what I like about it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Shhh...don't tell...Tony Stewart


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I love japanese fashion. Its so bold at time, but that is what I like about it.


If I were 100 pounds like you must have to be to wear this kind of stuff, I'd be wearing gothic lolita clothing from Moi-même-Moitié.

(Gothic Lolita clothing, for those who've never heard the term)









(Oh and, P.S. That's a man. Mana from Malice Mizer and Moi dix Mois)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tom Skerritt.  

Paul Newman after he got older--those blue eyes with the hair--oh, baby!

My husband, who is 20 years older.  My parents soooo didn't get it.

Like the old guys.



Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> If I were 100 pounds like you must have to be to wear this kind of stuff, I'd be wearing gothic lolita clothing from Moi-même-Moitié.
> 
> (Gothic Lolita clothing, for those who've never heard the term)
> 
> ...


All my friends went on the high school japan trip and they all got at least one lolita gothic dress, but they are all skinny. Except me. (I didn't go on the trip. Lived in Japan so parents said there was no point of going to the overpriced trip.) My southeast asian-polynesian heiratage shows in my broad hips and shoulders. I'm built slender like most of my friends or the japanese.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kevin Costner, Matthew McConaughey(dimples and voice), Montell Williams, Blake Shelton, George Clooney(sense of humor), Richard Gere. Oh I am getting carried away here


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scathach said:


> I have a thing for David Bowie... even though he is older there is something about him that makes me swoon.


It's that androgynous thing he has going. I've always had a thing for him too. Remember the album cover for Diamond Dogs? The original cover? Yow-za!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've always liked this picture of Alan Rickman, which was, yes, in my photobucket. LOL










L


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, I forgot about Richard Gere. That smile - - -


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh Bowie's nice too. But I've always had a thing for androgyny/crossdressing (see Mana above). 

Nice Alan Rickman Leslie, but you know it's not so much his looks that I like. That voice, oh that voice!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Oh, I forgot about Richard Gere. That smile - - -


No, that chest...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I loved Bowie as Jareth the Goblin King in _Labrynth_. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

He looked good in *The Prestige*, too, in a very different way.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yeah... nice! I do like him better with salt and pepper hair though. Loved him in that Uniform in An Officer and a Gentleman.   

My hubby is retired Navy and the uniform is what made me fall for him and the fact that I could sit a cup of coffee on his fine tush! BTW that coffee would slide right on off now.  

I'm so glad he isn't a Kindler, I would be in deep do do!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

When I was a little girl I had a crush on Jimmy Stewart... mostly because of the movie _Harvey_... I wanted a giant bunny, too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

For Linda AND Jeff...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Angela said:


> When I was a little girl I had a crush on Jimmy Stewart... mostly because of the movie _Harvey_... I wanted a giant bunny, too!


We all did!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> For Linda AND Jeff...


Awesome! Thank you Leslie, I hope Jeff finds this, think I will send him a PM. I can watch that movie over and over and also Pretty Woman.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He looked good in *The Prestige*, too, in a very different way.


You can really see his eyes there. I love his eyes, even if one of them is the way it is because of an accident...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Awesome! Thank you Leslie, I hope Jeff finds this, think I will send him a PM. I can watch that movie over and over and also Pretty Woman.


My heart leaps!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

*whimpers* David Bowies eyes.... <<mind wanders off into la la land>>


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Scathach said:


> *whimpers* David Bowies eyes.... <<mind wanders off into la la land>>


This one is a bit dark, but I think you can still see his eyes.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The ending of Labyrinth never made sense to me. 

Needless to say, I would have agreed to be Goblin Queen pretty quickly.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The movie Harvey is one of my most favorite movies ever.  I have it on my DVR and I have probably watched it six times in the last 2 months.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Before my time, but in his prime Clark Gable was worth the look.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have also liked Dennis Quaid since the first time I saw him in *Breaking Away*.










Not bad for a 50 year old, huh?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Harrison Ford is another one that seems to get better with age!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Worse with age and what he's done to himself -- Jan-Michael Vincent.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok I have a crush on House. Not the actor but the character. Yes House is an ass, mean and addicted to drugs but something about him...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mark Harmon.  I love Michael Buble's voice.  My mom doesn't think he's that great looking, but I said you can always close your eyes....


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Ok I have a crush on House. Not the actor but the character. Yes House is an ass, mean and addicted to drugs but something about him...


You and me both! I guess it's like my Snape crush, I just want to get under the skin of these nasty buggers and find out that they're actually sweet as puppy dogs underneath.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I generally think that show-biz folks are vapid idiots whose inflated sense of entitlement and self-importance make them all singularly unattractive. That said, I've always had the weird crush on Cyndi Lauper.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok this crush I have is bad..again while the actor is hot, I'm in lust with the character:










Now its wrong on so many levels. He is a bad bad guy AND now I'm officially a cougar *sigh* being 40 sucks.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I generally think that show-biz folks are vapid idiots whose inflated sense of entitlement and self-importance make them all singularly unattractive. That said, I've always had the weird crush on Cyndi Lauper.


LOL... thanks for the laugh, Teninx, I really needed that!!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I generally think that show-biz folks are vapid idiots whose inflated sense of entitlement and self-importance make them all singularly unattractive. That said, I've always had the weird crush on Cyndi Lauper.


My uncle is good friends with Cyndi. Not that he has ever introduced her to me hmmph! 
She use to be quite the pot head and they use to 'partake' together


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I've always had the weird crush on Cyndi Lauper.


Me too; after I heard her sing some Cole Porter standards. Helen Forest reborn. But I'll bet you were just kidding.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

No Jeff, bizarre as it might be, I was making a confession.

chobitz, if your uncle can get Cyndi to sing "Time After Time" for me, I'll start a hydroponic grow-house for them


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Though I suppose a crush on Lucy is only unconventional if you're a straight woman or a gay man...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I have also liked Dennis Quaid since the first time I saw him in *Breaking Away*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad at all!!


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

I do have a massive girl crush on Brody Dalle from The Distillers and her new band Spinnerette. I am a sucker for punk rock chicks with tattoos and dark hair. Her attitude is what I love about her (got to meet her twice!)















​


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Tattoos?


















Sorry for the image flood. I go absolutely batty for sleeve and neck tattoos @[email protected]


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two that fit this, Guy Fieri who host Diners Drive Ins and Dives on the Food Network. He has just
grown on me some how...









and a totally inappropriate teen crush on Michael Cera (the kid from Juno and Super Bad) so cute!









it's their humor, that gets me...
also love Jason Bateman and Clive Owen.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Tattoos?
> 
> Sorry for the image flood. I go absolutely batty for sleeve and neck tattoos @[email protected]


LOL you and me both!
Oh and I admit it..eyeliner on guys...yummy!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Ville Valo is such a ham. And yes, eyeliner is like icing on a cake.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh yeah I dig the guys with eyeliner thing too... but just the eyeliner.  Though some of those Japanese guys in those Visual Kei bands looks awful pretty...


*edit- I can't manage to spell today!


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Scathach said:


> Oh yeah I dig the guys with eyeliner thing too... but just the eyeliner. Though some of those Japanese guys in those Visual Kei bands looks awful pretty...
> 
> *edit- I can't manage to spell today!


Have you seen the singer of Tokio Hotel yet? That 19 year old kid is toooo pretty to be a boy!










Personally thats too pretty even for a young boy..


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Have you seen the singer of Tokio Hotel yet? That 19 year old kid is toooo pretty to be a boy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously?? that is a boy?? I would have never guessed... he's way too pretty!!


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The hair kills me. I'm very into visual kei though, a genre of Japanese music with a particular clothing style. The music is sort of punky, harder than pop punk but not true punk.









This is Nightmare. One of the VK bands. Lots of eyeliner in this style. 
(Names from left to right) Sakito, Ni~Ya, Yomi, Ruka, Hitsugi

Oshare Kei is a branch off, where the music is bouncier and the fashion is louder.









Antique Café 
(Names from left to right) Teruki, Miku, Bou & Kanon. And if you think the singer of Tokio Hotel is girly, check out Bou, yes, they're all guys.

Serious crushes on Yomi and Miku, that's even where I got my name here.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Well supposedly Tokio Hotel, which is a german band, loves the look of visual kei and says they are influenced look wise by the style (tokio is german for tokyo). Doesn't their singer look like a Bishonen boy from a Yaoi manga?

Sorry for the derailment guys..


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

chobitz said:


> Well supposedly Tokio Hotel, which is a german band, loves the look of visual kei and says they are influenced look wise by the style (tokio is german for tokyo). Doesn't their singer look like a Bishonen boy from a Yaoi manga?
> 
> Sorry for the derailment guys..


Very Bishonen! He is so pretty! New crush incoming


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Somebody I would not crush on... the FreeCredit.com dude... so tired of his commercials!! So glad for DVR and fast forward!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Speaking of crushes on evil characters...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


>


That photo should carry a warning label. HF has been my dearly beloved for many years. Have I mentioned that I have a life-sized cutout of Han Solo in my den? Looking at him now.

*Leslie*, that's one of my favorite Alan Rickman photos. I've got a bunch of good ones.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie I think HF just keeps getting better and better!! That is so cool that you have your very own Han Solo!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Angela said:


> Gertie I think HF just keeps getting better and better!! That is so cool that you have your very own Han Solo!!


This is the photo they made the cutout from.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I may just have to see if I can make me a screen saver from that one!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> That photo should carry a warning label. HF has been my dearly beloved for many years. Have I mentioned that I have a life-sized cutout of Han Solo in my den? Looking at him now.
> 
> *Leslie*, that's one of my favorite Alan Rickman photos. I've got a bunch of good ones.


Love that picture of Harriosn, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

And speaking of Snape, how can a gal resist this one.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My first memory of Harrison Ford. Came years before Star Wars.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My first memory of Harrison Ford. Came years before Star Wars.


oh yeah...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Most of these don't sound terribly "unconventional."  And if they are, then I guess that so is my passion for Salma Hayek, Jennifer Aniston and Demi Moore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> My first memory of Harrison Ford. Came years before Star Wars.


American Graffiti. A great movie that launched a lot of careers.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

This is kind of what I imagine the Australia thread must be like 

Here's one of my crushes...










Not to get off topic or anything.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This features a very fetching Severus Snape, along with a catchy tune... 





Enjoy!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> This is kind of what I imagine the Australia thread must be like


You are always welcome to join us but remember, we do discuss textiles....

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

lol that _was_ quite a catchy tune! lol

thanks Leslie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This features a very fetching Severus Snape, along with a catchy tune...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Potter Puppet Pals. That's a good one. My other favorite is Let's Bother Snape.

More Snape goodness.

[flash=200,200]http://www.eviltrailmix.com/snapesexy.swf[/flash]


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

*botherbotherbother*


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

bother bother bother!!!
My favorite is Teen Angst and The Mysterious ticking noise!
"Its Ronaldo (sp?), now!"

My family had a Youtube viewing night... We all watch each other's favorite youtube videos. The mysterious ticking noise...only my brother and I liked it. Everyone else thought it was dumb and pointless...I think you have to care about harry potter or different sense of humor to like it. it sucks being the only reader in the family.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

*wins*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *wins*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> American Graffiti. A great movie that launched a lot of careers.


I know. I loved that movie.

I saw it in the movie theater in 1973. It is about a bunch of kids in 1962 which was 11 years earlier. It might have been a century earlier for the way they looked and dressed. So amazing.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I know. I loved that movie.
> 
> I saw it in the movie theater in 1973. It is about a bunch of kids in 1962 which was 11 years earlier. It might have been a century earlier for the way they looked and dressed. So amazing.
> 
> L


hem-hem ... I graduated high school in 1962. We thought we were pretty cool with the little bow on top of the bangs, triple roll bobby socks and saddle shoes.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> hem-hem ... I graduated high school in 1962. We thought we were pretty cool with the little bow on top of the bangs, triple roll bobby socks and saddle shoes.


I graduated from HS in 1973 and like I said, watching this movie had a time warp feeling. But I do love it, it is one of my favorite movies of all time.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a little crush on her. She is happily married and one of my favorite authors, Vicki (Showgirl) Pettersson.










...and Jennifer Connolly has always been a favorite.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

> And I admit I watch "Burn Notice" at least partly for Jeffrey Donovan.


What Ann said, but replace "Jeffrey Donovan" with "Bruce Campbell," and replace "at least partly" with "solely."


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Essensia said:


> What Ann said, but replace "Jeffrey Donovan" with "Bruce Campbell," and replace "at least partly" with "solely."


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Essensia said:


> What Ann said, but replace "Jeffrey Donovan" with "Bruce Campbell," and replace "at least partly" with "solely."


Sorry, ladies, you have got is so wrong.

It's actually Gabrielle Anwar that deserves the "sole" attention 












Marci


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm amazed noboby has mentioned this guy, from one my favorite and a seminal one at that -





































One handsome gentleman


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^ Yes.  Highly "unconventional."


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, I didn't make the name of this thread!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> One handsome gentleman


Yes, that certainly was Brad in his prime. Here's another:


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I'd pay to see Redford read the phone book......


I've met him. You'd be quite surprised to see him in person. He's still very attractive, just not what I was expecting. Not only that, but it was early in the morning on a Monday, and he was flying back out to CA after having worked all weekend on filming "The Last Castle". Not one of my finer moments.



> I loved Bowie as Jareth the Goblin King in Labrynth. Absolutely gorgeous!!


Oh yeah. I'm pretty sure Jareth ruined me for other men. I have completely unreasonable expectations for men now.

Also, Orlando Bloom as Will Turner. Not that Orlando Bloom isn't hot in his own right. But the Will Turner character....sign me up for the crew of the Flying Dutchman any day!

~robin


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> I'm amazed noboby has mentioned this guy, from one my favorite and a seminal one at that -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Marci! I think he is so good looking and a great actor also.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I prefer THIS Brad:


















Earlier this year I met one of my crushes. Angela you know how they are making movies here? Well Val Kilmer was in town making a movie and I met him!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

chobitz said:


> I prefer THIS Brad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummmm nice, like that one too! Love the hair!


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Since we seem to be getting more conventional, how about this one:

David James Elliott as Harman Rabb, Jr. - in Dress Whites, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Marci said:


> Sorry, ladies, you have got is so wrong.
> 
> It's actually Gabrielle Anwar that deserves the "sole" attention
> 
> ...


My daughter worked as an extra on a couple of episodes of Burn Notice. She couldn't believe how tiny Gabrielle Anwar is.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

>


Yikes, creepy young Bruce Campbell...I'll pass. Give me the current version!


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Shop smart shop S mart.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I like Jeffery Donovan a lot as an actor, his looks don't really appeal to me but I tend to be interested in everything he's in.

Unconventional, unconventional...


Imai Hisashi, the guitarist and vocalist of "Lucy" as well as the guitarist and composer for Buck-Tick, which is one of Japan's longest lived visual kei bands. His looks aren't really that striking, but he has a very unique voice, and I'm a sucker for voices.














Lastly, sticking to the yummy voices trend, here's Gara from the band Merry. He's kind of skeletal looking, very thin cheeks, but I absolutely adore his voice. Here's a sample of Merry, but I warn you it's not as accessible as Buck-Tick, but I did go for a mellower song.






Unconventional enough for this thread? 

Enjoy! (And yes! I have a crush on all of them, or at least have at one point in time. I have a lot of love to give  )


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Oralndo Bloom as Legolas...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee. . . I haven't been "on board" much since I posted my little query!  So glad it's so popular!

I agree with whomever mentioned Pierce Brosnan.  Also Mark Harmon.

When I was much younger I saw Roddy McDowell in some Disney movie and I thought he was The Best. . .  Didn't like him so well in the ape suit. . . .

Also Gary Sinese.  I so want to go see him with his Lt Dan Band. . . .

Speaking of Lt. Dan, Tom Hanks is great.  Not sure if I'd call it a crush, but I've liked him in everything he's been in.

Cool. . . .keep going.  (guys can join in too!)

Ann


----------



## ScrappingForever (Nov 26, 2008)

Sam Elliot - he's another one who has aged verrrry nicely. 

And Mel Gibson. Yummy.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> Oralndo Bloom as Legolas...


Ooooh, yes! I was so disappointed when I saw a picture of the real Orlando Bloom....


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Pardon me while I find my fan to cool down my flushed face. There should be a rule against showing all those hot hunks in one place. My poor heart just can't take it    


But my eyes certainly thank you!!!!!

theresam


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Since I couldn't see Angela's photo of Legolas, I thought I would find one and post it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Legolas is quite the tease


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm digging all the Hotlinked "We won't show your photo" pics.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

replaced the one above and posted it again... just for good measure!


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Funny story: My 12th grade government teacher would only let us watch movies in class if they had Robert Redford in them. 

David Duchovny has always been a favorite of mine. And I've recently developed a crush on Alton Brown. There's something about a man that can cook...


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> Funny story: My 12th grade government teacher would only let us watch movies in class if they had Robert Redford in them.
> 
> David Duchovny has always been a favorite of mine. And I've recently developed a crush on Alton Brown. There's something about a man that can cook...


  That's too funny! You must have seen "The Candidate" a lot!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> And I've recently developed a crush on Alton Brown. There's something about a man that can cook...


I'm glad somebody else is lusting after Alton, too! I couldn't find a good pic of him to post, all I could find were his scuffy-looking pics from when he was doing "Eating on Asphalt."  Scuffy is just NOT his look. Of course I also thought Bill Nye was somewhat droolable, in a geeky sort of way. 

Katiekat


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Marci said:


> That's too funny! You must have seen "The Candidate" a lot!


I just re-watched this movie the other night. Brilliant and hilarious.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Alton Brown


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Angela said:


> replaced the one above and posted it again... just for good measure!


.

Mmmmm, yummy! And Ronin's (is that right?) not bad either!


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Marci said:


> That's too funny! You must have seen "The Candidate" a lot!


Yes, actually, we did watch that movie.

And this thread makes me want to go watch Good Eats, which I luckily have saved on my DVR.


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not so sure about Bill Nye.  But, ooh, Richard Feynman, if he were alive and about 40 years old.  Lecture me on physics, baybee.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Mike Rowe of Dirty Jobs.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> Mike Rowe of Dirty Jobs.


As long as we're talking Mike Rowe, he also narrates Deadliest Catch. Here's Captain Sig Hansen of the Northwestern.










Sig's brother is Edgar.










I used to think Edgar was the sane one until he yelled ... Grab my feet ... as he's throwing himself over the side of the boat to retrieve an anchor.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

nebulinda said:


> Yes, actually, we did watch that movie.
> 
> And this thread makes me want to go watch Good Eats, which I luckily have saved on my DVR.


I always have Good Eats episodes saved on the DVR, too! Gotta love Alton!


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to admit Bill Nye had to be enthusiastically explaining something and NOT in a profile view    Brains and personality over classic good looks...

Katiekat


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I always have Good Eats episodes saved on the DVR, too! Gotta love Alton!


For all you Alton fans...









is a great companion to this 







.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Hmm, I'm not so sure about Bill Nye. But, ooh, Richard Feynman, if he were alive and about 40 years old. Lecture me on physics, baybee.


Sorry, none of my crushes are allowed to be smarter than me!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've always been partial to guitar players:


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

jmiked said:


>


Very pretty, Jmiked!

Who is she? Never mind, I see it now-Ana Vidovic.

What album of hers would you recommend to someone who's never heard of her, like me?


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

Colin Firth......Mr. Darcy in Pride and Prejudice!!!!


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Mariah Carey
Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> Very pretty, Jmiked!
> 
> Who is she? Never mind, I see it now-Ana Vidovic.
> 
> What album of hers would you recommend to someone who's never heard of her, like me?


Well, if you like classical guitar music, then this one:

There are only two CDs available currently of her playing... one that's entirely the music of Fredrico Morena Torroba (2007) and an earlier one (2000):











The music she was playing on the Youtube link, strictly speaking, wasn't classical. They were written by the great South American composer/guitarist Antonio Lauro. Ms. Vidovic plays more traditional classical pieces on the CDs, only two of which are available in this country. You can listen to samples of the albums on Amazon (and get them as MP3 downloads).

Ana Vidovic is a charmer. She has been to Austin twice, After the first time, she was invited back only two years later, which had never happened before. She was on one of the local TV stations and two of radio stations playing pieces to advertise the concert, which was to a sell-out crowd. There's nothing like a live performance.

Slightly off-topic, Austin is a great place for classical guitarists.... We have a guitar society that's 400 or so strong, and we regularly fill concert halls that seat 500-600 people. About a dozen or so wonderful players show up every year for concerts and master classes. I've talked to people that have flown 500 miles to come to concerts here.

People don't think of Austin as a center for classical music, but we have what I recall is the only 100% listener-supported 24/7 classical music radio station in the US, which has been on the air for over 30 years (they stream their broadcasts now). Oops, that reminds me I need to send them some money. 

Mike


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

My favorite actor crush Cillian Murphy! I have a thing for Irish men with freckles. I loved him in Sunshine, its one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

ok...conventional crush... Colin Firth who plays Mr. Darcy in the Pride and Prejudice series.  Unconventional crushes...Michael Jordan and the guy who played Major Dad...Gerald McRaney.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay since we seem to be moving to the conventional, George Clooney and Mark Harmon.  Unconventional would be Martin Sheen and Donald Sutherland.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm right there with you on Donald Sutherland.  He's like Sean Connery:  hotter as he gets older!

~robin


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

heading back to the unconventional here is another girl crush of mine, Emilie Autumn, I have a thing for ladies in corsets... okay maybe just a thing for corsets (I love mine lol)


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Jack's baaack!! Well Jan 13th that is!! Ok my unconventional crush is Jack Bauer of 24 Keifer Sutherland but more Jack Bauer.










Theresam


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had a thing for David Krumholtz (Charlie in Numb3rs and Bernard in the Santa Clause). However, he's recently cut his hair and I'm not altogether thrilled.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've had a thing for David Krumholtz (Charlie in Numb3rs and Bernard in the Santa Clause). However, he's recently cut his hair and I'm not altogether thrilled.


I always thought he was cute. Wasn't he in Newsies, too?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

No, he wasn't in Newsies. I looked at his bio and he's been in several things, but these are the only ones I've seen. I actually haven't seen the 3rd Santa Clause movie because he's not in it.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The late great:


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sjc said:


> The late great:


*sigh*

So true.

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I always thought he was cute. Wasn't he in Newsies, too?


That's Christian Bale.

L


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Scathach said:


> heading back to the unconventional here is another girl crush of mine, Emilie Autumn, I have a thing for ladies in corsets... okay maybe just a thing for corsets (I love mine lol)


gotta agree w/ you. She is smoking hot


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Essensia said:


> Hmm, I'm not so sure about Bill Nye. But, ooh, Richard Feynman, if he were alive and about 40 years old. Lecture me on physics, baybee.


Oh, baby, I'm with you there...

You know some of his lectures are (were?) available on audio--tape when I got them, maybe CD now?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> That's Christian Bale.
> 
> L


Yes, and the kid from Home Improvement.

Brandon (Justin Long) from Galaxy Quest and the PC/Mac commercials is fun to watch.


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Gerard Butler
Dominic Purcell
Daniel Craig
Tommy Lee Jones
Bruce Willis
Billy Bob Thornton
Ed Harris
Vin Diesel
Viggo Mortensen
Owen Wilson

my, oh my... what a distracting thread...


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Gotta love hot asian women


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Gerard butler made a sexy phantom for phantom of the opera


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW 
yes to all of the above!  well maybe not the corsets  
WOW


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

I love bad boys..

Eric Northman:










Captain Jack Sparrow:


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

I love a guy who can cook, and look so good doing it!


----------

